# I Hate References



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

They don't make hardly any sense. Seriously.

I hate relying on other people for anything. They're just plain stupid. I'm so sick of everything I do expecting me to put references up.

Yeah like I'm going to put someone on there that will say something bad about me.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

What bothers me about references is (a) it's asking the reference to do you a favour, and (b) I've been out of touch with most of my references. It's weird to just email them out of nowhere and request such a favour.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

Me too, man. I just finished sending off an email to my professors asking them to be my references because I have no formal work experience. Took me all day to gather the courage to do it and now my stomach is in knots.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

lol 
worst part of the resume 
**** i dont know people


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

HOLY F****EN S****! Me as well. I really hate this whole resume, cover letter, follow-up notes and references BS. Could it just better just to have a short application asking for contact information and if you are willing to work or something like that? Or are you willing to lick *** and suck d*** or *****? and bend over backwards like everyone else? 

It has come to the point where if you ask for references from a past employer, volunteer placement or even school it will only state that you were there. 

These days you can meet lots of people but you may not know them more than 6 months before you and they move on.


----------

